

The China Bust: Tic Toc - Sato
http://mises.org/daily/5701/The-China-Bust-Tic-Toc

======
Sato
One sign of the bust, "It's A Boat, It's A Plane, It's The Great Wall Of
China: Part Of Symbolic Chinese Landmark Collapses".

[http://www.zerohedge.com/news/its-boat-its-plane-its-
great-w...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/its-boat-its-plane-its-great-wall-
china-part-symbolic-chinese-landmark-collapses)

